# A little of this, a little of that...w pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Had the chance to put some time on the water this weekend. Went 1 for 4 on the chrome. Nothing like a 6ft pole with 6lb line, fighting the Ferrari of teh fish world in a little stream!! Could have been 2 for 4, but the beautiful colored up buck I fought, used my net as a diving board, instead of going into the darn thing. 

See ya,

Hully


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice steelie, looks like the browns were cooperating to keep things interesting. It must have been a blast fighting that fish in such a narrow stretch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

1styearff said:


> Nice steelie, looks like the browns were cooperating to keep things interesting. It must have been a blast fighting that fish in such a narrow stretch. Thanks for sharing!


isnt that a brook trout?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

ellsworth24 said:


> isnt that a brook trout?


This stream only has browns and the occasional smolt in it.

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

1styearff said:


> Nice steelie, looks like the browns were cooperating to keep things interesting. It must have been a blast fighting that fish in such a narrow stretch. Thanks for sharing!


 
There is an undercut bank that tends to hold them in the Fall and the property owner cleared a lot of brush and wood that was in that stretch. It was completely lucky that I was able to keep her in the 40 yds of 'clear' stream and eventually land her. I could see her wake (it was only 18" deep, super low, no rain) as she swam downstream to chase my spinner, and when she grabbed it, she took off for a 20 yd, blistering run. She tried to hide under the bank, but I pulled her out, then she ran back up stream to her original hiding place. She then went to to this again, but I had my net ready. On her 3rd run, she swam right into my net. Good to have a little luck on yer side once in awhile . After the land owner snapped a picture, she flopped back into the stream, and headed back to that bank. What I love about that little stream is when your catching a few browns (I only took pix of the larger ones) and you get 'complacent/unfocused', then that big dark shape flies out from the bank- talk about getting your heart beat racing in an instant, and putting your head back into the game!!

Hully


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

ellsworth24 said:


> isnt that a brook trout?


 Where? Looks like all browns and a steelie to me.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice Fish! That steelhead looks like a torpedo! Skamania?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

jrv said:


> Nice Fish! That steelhead looks like a torpedo! Skamania?


 
Don't know, but it felt like a torpedo on my 6ft lite weight rod!! :lol:

Hully


----------



## kodiak33 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice Fish, Looks Like You Had a great Day


----------

